# Calling Megasquirt Masters for advice!



## Dubrunner (Nov 8, 2000)

Been around a loooong time, built/wired several conversions across many car makes, but non with an SEMS. I feel like an old Grandad - "What in tarnation is this Mega-whats-it?" I work in the creative business and fear I'm far too much of a visual learner to grasp talking to the ECU, the PC lingo (I work on a Mac) or know how the hell I'm going to tune this thing! 

First, the setup:
- 2L 9A 16V engine stock internals
- Toyota 4AG 45mm ITB's
- Overland ABF cams
- Brospeed header
- 2.25" TT Stainless exhaust
- G60 Injectors
- Aeromotive adjustable FPR
- MSD 6A ignition
- All above is new except for the motor.

* MS V2.2 (greenboard) with MSV30 chip
Built with specific jumpers meant to use the MSD. I bought it new, from someone who never used it (I don't even know if it even works as its pushing 3yrs old). 

Second, I have everything wired (no, not wrapped pretty yet) and am just about to hook the power to it. However, I need a USB-to-serial cable (any suggestions on that to work with a Windows 7 Laptop?) and to install the battery still.

FINALLY - 
I have a Map from a generous friend with much the same setup (50mm TWM's, but using MS to control spark) using Speed Density that will work well to start the car and begin tuning - HOWEVER. The code is 024s (old) and I have no idea the firmware on my ECU. 

Not to mention, there is far newer code I've found - 

MS1 Extra 029y4
MS1 Extra Hi-Res 10G

QUESTIONS: 
Should I upgrade the firmware on my ECU to the new code before I do anything else and try to "manually" duplicate the settings of the Map I possess?

I've no idea how to do this and need a visual, step by step way (I do not understand DIYAutotune or MSExtra web directions, they are just not to the point enough. This is why I love my Bentley Manuals!

* I've tried to open the 024s Map in Megatune, but I can never get 024S to come up as a project so I can open it (copy and pasting the .ini file and renaming it isn't working). If I could, then I might be able to export the VE tables (to import back into a newer firmware - so I've heard).

Or should I just forget the whole above scenario and try to start it as it sits? (this seems like a waste as I'll want to upgrade later anyway). Not use the map?

My kingdom for a "ValveCoverGasket"in Portland! Really, I'd just like to build it and have someone make it "work" and then I can learn to "fool" with it. 

Thanks for any help!

Pic for the curious:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

I would definately update the firmware to either 029y4 or HR10G (Personally I'd use the 10G)

Radio Shack sell a decent serial/USB adapter but make sure you get the most current driver's for it.

Dump Megatune and get a copy of TunerStudioMS http://www.efianalytics.com/TunerStudio/ . It is much easier to use than Megatune.

Speed density and ITBs can work, I use it on my boss's race car.


----------



## Dubrunner (Nov 8, 2000)

Prof,

Thanks for the response and advice. I guess I'll turn this into my very step by step way of upgrading my firmware. Maybe someone else, who is a very visual person, can get some answers from this post. 

I spent another hour looking over the instructions on how to update the firmware and figure, if I do something wrong, I guess I can always get help trying again (providing I don't fry anything).  Few question below:

1.) How can I export the VE map from the MSns-extra 024s map I have? I can't use the spark settings as I'm using an MSD, so really I'll probably do the rest by hand, but not having to do the VE table by hand would be helpful.

2.) Do I need to wipe the board first with an Easytherm or other program first? OR, can I just follow the instructions and overwrite the stock B&G code?

3.) Are these the best instructions to use for HR10 (following the first steps at the top of the page, then obviously moving to the link below)? It seems to use MegaTune and I haven't found any that use TS to do that (it looks like I could just follow those using TS, though).
http://www.msextra.com/doc/ms1extra/MS_Extra_Software_Manual.htm#hrcode

3.) Correct firmware here:
HR10 code: http://www.msextra.com/doc/ms1extra/Downloads/hr.zip

4.) I'm purchasing a cable today. I'm using Window 7 so am looking for one that is compatible and "works" with my laptop (including drivers). When hooking my MS up for the first time, should I disconnect the MSD from the coil as well as its fused power, so it can't do something crazy when I update the firmware?

This is already looking to be do-able. Just want to make sure the steps to update, using the boot jumper and such are clear when using TS. 

Thanks again Prof!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Once you load Tunerstudio, double click on your current msq. This will create a temp project where you can export the tables. 

I can't remember how 'off' 24s is from y4/5 but there's a good chance if you upgrade to that or HR10 you'll be able to load that on your ecu, and then clear up the errors.

You will need to use Easytherm to tweak the code for VW sensors (if you're using them) and then load it as well using the program. There's no need to boot jumper or over write with anything if you're already on 024s.

Easytherm: http://www.megamanual.com/files/software/EasyTherm_Full_Install.zip

I use the Gigaware one from "The Shack" and it hasn't let me down yet. They have a good return policy if it doesn't work for you 

If you have the MSD and/or coil powered with ign switched power, and isn't off the fuel pump relay output power, I'd disconnect it to flash code.


----------



## Dubrunner (Nov 8, 2000)

*need_a_VR6*



> Once you load Tunerstudio, double click on your current msq. This will create a temp project where you can export the tables.
> 
> I can't remember how 'off' 24s is from y4/5 but there's a good chance if you upgrade to that or HR10 you'll be able to load that on your ecu, and then clear up the errors.


I ended up actually doing this very thing and exporting the VE and Spart Tables to see if it would work. It did. I think TS said there were about 60-some errors, I viewed them, but didn't really pay attention as it still opened with 029y4 (that's what it pulled automatically). I might just try to load the map like you say, and make corrections that way. But for someone who doesn't know his way around... I have a bad feeling about that. 



> You will need to use Easytherm to tweak the code for VW sensors (if you're using them) and then load it as well using the program. There's no need to boot jumper or over write with anything if you're already on 024s.
> 
> Easytherm: http://www.megamanual.com/files/soft...ll_Install.zip


^ I'm using the stock GM sensors - BUT - as far as I know, the ECU has the stock B&G code (its never been run) - so I will probably have to follow the Boot Jumper directions, yes? 

Is there a way to do it with TS?



> I use the Gigaware one from "The Shack" and it hasn't let me down yet. They have a good return policy if it doesn't work for you


^ YEP, that's the one I bought today and they said the same thing about the return policy - $40 though! 



> If you have the MSD and/or coil powered with ign switched power, and isn't off the fuel pump relay output power, I'd disconnect it to flash code.


^ I have a separate fuse block containing MSD, Injectors, UEGO, and the ECU off of a relay for switched power, so I will pull the fuse for the MSD. GOOD NOTE!

I now just need to be sure I have strong + and - connections at the battery, double check my ground again. AND to be sure that I can overwrite the code using TS (so I don't have to futz around with Megatune). Any other suggestions?

THANKS TO YOU MASTERS!


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok one thing to note: Firmware is not updated using tuning software. It's done with an MSDOS batch file that is typically included with the firmware. 

The reason to use TunerStudio especially as a newcomer to MS is that it is MUCH easier to connect with the ECU, get the correct .ini file and get up and running in general as it does all the things you are required to do more or less manually using Megatune automatically.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

This is pretty much the same scenario I just went through. I can give it a shot to try and help but it is best if we talk on the phone so I explain things better without typing them out and going back and forth a million times. If you want my number just send me an IM.

I can probably just email you my file as well as a good starting point.

As far as the adapter goes, I use http://www.diyautotune.com/catalog/usb-to-serial-adapter-works-with-megatune-p-67.html with Windows 7.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Dubrunner said:


> My kingdom for a "ValveCoverGasket"in Portland! Really, I'd just like to build it and have someone make it "work" and then I can learn to "fool" with it.


portland maine or portland oregon?

the other guy involved with Spitfire is moving down to portland oregon in a couple of weeks... :beer:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Prof315 said:


> Ok one thing to note: Firmware is not updated using tuning software. It's done with an MSDOS batch file that is typically included with the firmware.


If you are running GM sensors, using the batch file makes things *very* easy.


----------



## Dubrunner (Nov 8, 2000)

Prof315 said:


> Ok one thing to note: Firmware is not updated using tuning software. It's done with an MSDOS batch file that is typically included with the firmware.
> 
> The reason to use TunerStudio especially as a newcomer to MS is that it is MUCH easier to connect with the ECU, get the correct .ini file and get up and running in general as it does all the things you are required to do more or less manually using Megatune automatically.


Thanks Prof - I finally did a bit more research and found the MSDOS file firmware tactic as you explained. I'm very PC illiterate (I work on Macs).



> frechem
> 
> This is pretty much the same scenario I just went through. I can give it a shot to try and help but it is best if we talk on the phone so I explain things better without typing them out and going back and forth a million times. If you want my number just send me an IM.
> 
> I can probably just email you my file as well as a good starting point.


MIKE! You were the "generous friend" with the map in my first post.  I was actually going to use the 024 file - then it dawned on me last week that I had never even run the ECU, so it wouldn't have the right firmware anyway. Now I can see how much of a hassle you had gone through.

I just may take you up on the phone call. I'm days away from the pre-flight checklist before I power the bad boy up. If you want to email me your map, I'll PM you my address. Maybe, by some string of luck, I'll be able to skate through - update the firmware and replace it with a map only needing a few spark and other changes. 



> portland maine or portland oregon?
> 
> the other guy involved with Spitfire is moving down to portland oregon in a couple of weeks...


^ VCG - are you serious? Portland, OR of course! This could be great! :beer:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Dubrunner said:


> ^ VCG - are you serious? Portland, OR of course! This could be great! :beer:


indeed, hes moving stuff down this week and next and should be in his new place in early Feb.

shoot an email to the website and let him know what youre after :thumbup:


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

Dubrunner said:


> MIKE! You were the "generous friend" with the map in my first post.


Oh gotcha. I was thinking it was somebody else cause it says 50mm TWMs and I have 48s.


----------



## Dubrunner (Nov 8, 2000)

frechem said:


> Oh gotcha. I was thinking it was somebody else cause it says 50mm TWMs and I have 48s.


D'OH! :banghead: - you are correct - I did not proof-read well enough!


----------



## Dubrunner (Nov 8, 2000)

Well, that's just friggin' great. What the hell do I do now? :facepalm:










After searching, there are many people who've encountered this issue, there doesn't seem to be easy (as in non-code master) fixes. ARGH!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Does Easytherm run on that computer?


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

Dubrunner said:


> After searching, there are many people who've encountered this issue, there doesn't seem to be easy (as in non-code master) fixes. ARGH!


That's one of the same problems I had. There is a thread about it with a link to a fix. I think it was in a miata forum. I'll try and see if I can dig it up.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

OK here is my original thread about this topic,http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5051372-Need-help-with-Megatune-File

And the miata thread with the needed zip file and directions, http://forum.miata.net/vb/showthread.php?t=362975


----------



## Dubrunner (Nov 8, 2000)

> OK here is my original thread about this topic,http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...-Megatune-File
> 
> And the miata thread with the needed zip file and directions, http://forum.miata.net/vb/showthread.php?t=362975


Thanks Mike. I actually was going through the Miata threads last night (very late) - fiddling around with replacing download_firmware64.bat and such - no luck. I hadn't found someone who actually zipped it up though - Grazie!

I really was trying to give it a shot on my own, but maybe I should be less stubborn and just get on the phone with you. Sent you an PM.  One more shot to see if the above zip file gets me connected...


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

the obvious solution is a $100 dell laptop from ebay running windows xp


----------



## Dubrunner (Nov 8, 2000)

> ValveCoverGasket
> 
> the obvious solution is a $100 dell laptop from ebay running windows xp


Ha ha! True, but I scored my brand new laptop with a warranty for $100 more. 

I'll get this to work, other people have it working... so.. ?


----------



## Dubrunner (Nov 8, 2000)

Update:

HEEEEUUGE, MASSIVE Thanks to Mike, (aka *Frechem*) who sat on the phone with me Friday evening and shared his experience with Windows 7 and performing the firmware update. *Mike - thanks again for your help and ideas and your HR map*!

FIRST - and this is important - if you have Windows 7:

*DO* use the link here - http://forum.miata.net/vb/showthread.php?t=362975 -

for the .bat and choice.exe files that work to do a firmware update with 64bit - its the .zip file halfway down the thread by, *FoundSoul* - download-firmware_32-64bit.zip

*DO NOT* use the zip farther down the page, that is for VISTA - (ask me how I know!). 

Second - follow the directions exactly as the post says - and VOILA, it WILL work!

So, after about 10 minutes, we had it working - no errors.

This morning, I tried the update with the HR10 code. I disconnected the coil, hooked up fused power, grounds and she acknowledged with a red LED. 

Followed the directions on
http://www.msextra.com/doc/ms1extra/MS_Extra_Software_Manual.htm#insfirm,

but failed the COM port twice - (I took a guess). I don't work on PC's, so had to search for the device manager. Low and behold, it was COM port 3. D'OH! :laugh:

Used the boot jumper as directed - waited for the counter - done! Although, it gave me a warning that I had left the boot jumper in - everything seemed to have worked. It literally took 3 minutes!

Next, as I was feeling successful, I had opened up Mike's new map on the Hi-res code in TunderStudio the night before. I changed the spark settings based on using an MSD-6A ignition as my ECU was built for it - and saved it as a project. So, I opened TS this morning, connected to the ECU and was prompted with - 

"TunerStudio noticed the installed map and the Project map have 260 differences. Would you like to load the project map on the ECU?" - or something to that extent.

SURE, I said to myself - and BAM - my new map was loaded on the ECU! I saved the project and shut down TS. I don't know how I specifically command TS to "Burn the Map" - so I'm not sure if it actually saved the map or not. Anyone?

I'm still in disbelief, so tomorrow or Tuesday, I may connect the ECU again and see if that map is actually on there. I'm going to do some research on how I can see that in TS. There aren't a lot of directions that tell you how to load a specific map, or how to find what map is on there.

Again, thanks for all the help everyone - especially you, Mike! This week, I'm going to finish the fuel lines, fan wiring and see if I can't bring her to life.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

Excellent update! :thumbup:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

frechem said:


> Excellent update! :thumbup:


indeed, good work guys :thumbup:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dubrunner said:


> Update:
> 
> Next, as I was feeling successful, I had opened up Mike's new map on the Hi-res code in TunderStudio the night before. I changed the spark settings based on using an MSD-6A ignition as my ECU was built for it - and saved it as a project. So, I opened TS this morning, connected to the ECU and was prompted with -
> 
> ...


When you say yes to loading the project map it burns it. Once a major burn is done like that you should always cycle the power to MS as some changes don't take effect until the power has been cycled.


----------



## Dubrunner (Nov 8, 2000)

Prof - 

Ah, thanks for that information. I'll be sure and try it again tomorrow and cycle the power to see that it "holds". I must have triple checked the settings to be sure I changed everything needed. Guess I'll find out.  Technically - having air, fuel and spark, it should still start - even if some numbers are slightly off. 

:beer: fellas


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Good update! Be sure to share that 64bit stuff on the MS forums.


----------

